# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  "Sister Pelagia" Book Club?

## Hanna

Sister Pelagia and the White Bulldog.  
This Russian book has had great reviews and is written by a contemporary and very popular Russian author called Boris Akunin. 
Has anyone read it?   
It's about a nun in the 19th century who works as a detective! There are three books in the series and this is the first book.  
I have found out that the book has been professionally translated into English and also narrated in English.  
The Russian text and audio were not hard to find online. The English text and audio has to be bought and ripped (I'll do that). I think I will put together a little torrent package with the Russian and English audio, plus the Russian and English text.  *
Is anyone interested in doing a book-club for this book?*
I mean reading it together and discussing the plot and the language usage in English and Russian?  _
Of course, it is not serious litterature, but it could be fun and interesting. I don't want to start with serious litterature - just something basic like I did with English._  
There is some work left to do: Need to rip the English audio and text properly so that the copyright protection is gone and everyone can use it. As soon as this is sorted we can start
Respond here if you are interested in participating! 
I know a couple of other nice people who are also studying Russian - I'll invite them to join if this takes off. I don't think they normally use this site.    _Rockzmom if you read this, you ought to join too even if you don't study Russian - your critique is always good and refreshing._

----------


## fortheether

> Sister Pelagia and the White Bulldog.  
> This Russian book has had great reviews and is written by a contemporary and very popular Russian author called Boris Akunin. 
> Has anyone read it?   
> It's about a nun in the 19th century who works as a detective! There are three books in the series and this is the first book.  
> I have found out that the book has been professionally translated into English and also narrated in English.  
> The Russian text and audio were not hard to find online. The English text and audio has to be bought and ripped (I'll do that). I think I will put together a little torrent package with the Russian and English audio, plus the Russian and English text.  *
> Is anyone interested in doing a book-club for this book?*
> I mean reading it together and discussing the plot and the language usage in English and Russian?  _
> Of course, it is not serious litterature, but it could be fun and interesting. I don't want to start with serious litterature - just something basic like I did with English._  
> ...

 Johanna,
  Sounds good.  Is there anything I can do to help? 
Scott

----------

